# The "B" word



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have some Bachmann rolling stock that need new trucks. Bachmann.com does not list them in the parts catalog. Do you know of other brands that will work AND should I stop buying used Bachmann junk all together?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bachmann N rolling stock isn't bad...now you have a reason to convert to Micro-Trains trucks and couplers. They come with several different pins for most makes of cars. I buy the 40 pair bulk packs and do 20 cars at a clip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I got the Barber Roller Bearing w/ Medium Coupler. They were the closest match. I did have to increase the size of the mounting hole by about 5 mic, with a hand file. They work perfectly. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

